# Network printer...Help

## CaptainNewbie

i have a minolta 2430DL network printer i have the addy for it ( its in our small network 192.168.0.200 )but havent a clue how to print to it from kde or any other desktop. Please help me sit this up. send me a site or something!  Thanks Captain

----------

## paulj

Do you already have a print server installed - for example cups? This would be my recommendation.

----------

## CaptainNewbie

i have cupps installed and started . other than that i dont know any more

----------

## paulj

Have a look at:

http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Minolta-magicolor_2430_DL

Should give you somethings to try. Basically Minolta provide a driver to use with CUPS.

The linuxprinting.org site is always good value for money when you have a printing problem.

----------

## CaptainNewbie

ok 

I must be missing something here. I really dont understand how to use this page http://linuxprinting.org/cups-doc.html

I need astep by step lead this ole horse....lol

----------

## Bobnoxous

I set mine up using the KDE tools. There's a printer setup tool in KDE (I'm not at my computer to give specifics) that allows you to setup your network printer. It's really straight forward. Make sure CUPS is running, and as you go through the "wizard", tell it that you want to setup a network printer, select the printer type, specify it's IP, etc.

I do sometimes have issues with CUPS and such, but usually, it just works. It's much easier than the command-line tools.

----------

## CaptainNewbie

I tried that , Kde keeps tellin me the LiSa isint started. I told it Lisa isint here so how could she get started????

This is waht i get when i try KDE

```
Unable to retrieve the printer list. Error message received from manager:

Connection to CUPS server failed. Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running. Error: connection refused.
```

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd restart

 * Starting cupsd ...

cupsd: Child exited with status 98! 
```

----------

## CaptainNewbie

ok i have found a log maybe this might help ???

```
 tail /var/log/cups/error_log

E [15/Nov/2006:22:02:32 -0600] Bad Listen address *:localhost:631 at line 349.

I [15/Nov/2006:22:02:32 -0600] Listening to 0:631

I [15/Nov/2006:22:02:32 -0600] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [15/Nov/2006:22:02:32 -0600] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [15/Nov/2006:22:02:32 -0600] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [15/Nov/2006:22:02:32 -0600] Full reload is required.

I [15/Nov/2006:22:02:32 -0600] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 2741 PPDs...

I [15/Nov/2006:22:02:32 -0600] LoadPPDs: Wrote "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 2741 PPDs...

I [15/Nov/2006:22:02:32 -0600] Full reload complete.

E [15/Nov/2006:22:02:32 -0600] StartListening: Unable to bind socket for address c0a800c8:631 - Cannot assign requested address.

```

Im haveing a time trying to figure this out

```
 CUPS configuration file, generated by CUPS configuration tool.

# This tool is part of KDEPrint, the printing framework for KDE

# since version 2.2.2 and is used by the CUPS supporting module

# in KDEPrint. The predecessors to KDEPrint in former KDE releases

# were KUPS and QtCUPS; they are deprecated and no longer maintained.

#

# Author: Michael Goffioul 

#

# Web site: http://printing.kde.org/

#

########################################################################

#                                                                      #

# This is the CUPS configuration file.  If you are familiar with       #

# Apache or any of the other popular web servers, we've followed the   #

# same format.  Any configuration variable used here has the same      #

# semantics as the corresponding variable in Apache.  If we need       #

# different functionality then a different name is used to avoid       #

# confusion...                                                         #

#                                                                      #

########################################################################

#

# Server

# Server name (ServerName)

# 

# The hostname of your server, as advertised to the world.

# By default CUPS will use the hostname of the system.

# 

# To set the default server used by clients, see the client.conf file.

# 

# ex: myhost.domain.com

#

#ServerName myhost.domain.com

# Server administrator (ServerAdmin)

# 

# The email address to send all complaints or problems to.

# By default CUPS will use "root@hostname".

# 

# ex: root@myhost.com

#

#ServerAdmin root@your.domain.com

# Classification (Classification)

# 

# The classification level of the server.  If set, this

# classification is displayed on all pages, and raw printing is disabled.

# The default is the empty string.

# 

# ex: confidential

#

#Classification classified

Classification none

# Allow overrides (ClassifyOverride)

# 

# Whether to allow users to override the classification

# on printouts. If enabled, users can limit banner pages to before or

# after the job, and can change the classification of a job, but cannot

# completely eliminate the classification or banners.

# 

# The default is off.

#

#ClassifyOverride off

# Default character set (DefaultCharset)

# 

# The default character set to use. If not specified,

# defaults to utf-8.  Note that this can also be overridden in

# HTML documents...

# 

# ex: utf-8

#

#DefaultCharset utf-8

DefaultCharset UTF-8

# Default language (DefaultLanguage)

# 

# The default language if not specified by the browser.

# If not specified, the current locale is used.

# 

# ex: en

#

#DefaultLanguage en

DefaultLanguage en

# Printcap file (Printcap)

# 

# The name of the printcap file.  Default is no filename.

# Leave blank to disable printcap file generation.

# 

# ex: /etc/printcap

#

#Printcap /etc/printcap

Printcap /etc/printcap

PrintcapFormat BSD

# Security

# Remote root user (RemoteRoot)

# 

# The name of the user assigned to unauthenticated accesses

# from remote systems.  By default "remroot".

# 

# ex: remroot

#

#RemoteRoot remroot

RemoteRoot remroot

# System group (SystemGroup)

# 

# The group name for "System" (printer administration)

# access.  The default varies depending on the operating system, but

# will be sys, system, or root (checked for in that order).

# 

# ex: sys

#

#SystemGroup sys

SystemGroup lp

# Encryption certificate (ServerCertificate)

# 

# The file to read containing the server's certificate.

# Defaults to "/etc/cups/ssl/server.crt".

# 

# ex: /etc/cups/ssl/server.crt

#

#ServerCertificate /etc/cups/ssl/server.crt

ServerCertificate /etc/cups/ssl/server.crt

# Encryption key (ServerKey)

# 

# The file to read containing the server's key.

# Defaults to "/etc/cups/ssl/server.key".

# 

# ex: /etc/cups/ssl/server.key

#

#ServerKey /etc/cups/ssl/server.key

ServerKey /etc/cups/ssl/server.key

# Access permissions

#

# Access permissions for each directory served by the scheduler.

# Locations are relative to DocumentRoot...

#

# AuthType: the authorization to use:

#

#    None   - Perform no authentication

#    Basic  - Perform authentication using the HTTP Basic method.

#    Digest - Perform authentication using the HTTP Digest method.

#

#    (Note: local certificate authentication can be substituted by

#           the client for Basic or Digest when connecting to the

#           localhost interface)

#

# AuthClass: the authorization class; currently only Anonymous, User,

# System (valid user belonging to group SystemGroup), and Group

# (valid user belonging to the specified group) are supported.

#

# AuthGroupName: the group name for "Group" authorization.

#

# Order: the order of Allow/Deny processing.

#

# Allow: allows access from the specified hostname, domain, IP address, or

# network.

#

# Deny: denies access from the specified hostname, domain, IP address, or

# network.

#

# Both "Allow" and "Deny" accept the following notations for addresses:

#

#     All

#     None

#     *.domain.com

#     .domain.com

#     host.domain.com

#     nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.*

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mm

#     nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn/mmm.mmm.mmm.mmm

#

# The host and domain address require that you enable hostname lookups

# with "HostNameLookups On" above.

#

# Encryption: whether or not to use encryption; this depends on having

# the OpenSSL library linked into the CUPS library and scheduler.

#

# Possible values:

#

#     Always       - Always use encryption (SSL)

#     Never        - Never use encryption

#     Required     - Use TLS encryption upgrade

#     IfRequested  - Use encryption if the server requests it

#

# The default value is "IfRequested".

#

#<Location [resource_name]>

#

# You may wish to limit access to printers and classes, either with Allow

# and Deny lines, or by requiring a username and password.

#

#

## Anonymous access (default)

#AuthType None

#

## Require a username and password (Basic authentication)

#AuthType Basic

#AuthClass User

#

## Require a username and password (Digest/MD5 authentication)

#AuthType Digest

#AuthClass User

#

## Restrict access to local domain

#Order Deny,Allow

#Deny From All

#Allow From .mydomain.com

#

## Use encryption if requested

#Encryption IfRequested

#</Location>

<Location />

Encryption IfRequested

Satisfy All

Order deny,allow

Deny From All

Allow From 192.168.0.*

Allow From 127.0.0.1

</Location>

<Location /admin>

AuthType Basic

AuthClass System

Encryption IfRequested

Satisfy All

Order deny,allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

Allow From 192.168.0.*

</Location>

# Network

# Hostname lookups (HostNameLookups)

# 

# Whether or not to do lookups on IP addresses to get a

# fully-qualified hostname.  This defaults to Off for performance reasons...

# 

# ex: On

#

#HostNameLookups On

HostnameLookups On

# Keep alive (KeepAlive)

# 

# Whether or not to support the Keep-Alive connection

# option.  Default is on.

# 

# ex: On

#

#KeepAlive On

KeepAlive On

# Keep-alive timeout (KeepAliveTimeout)

# 

# The timeout (in seconds) before Keep-Alive connections are

# automatically closed.  Default is 60 seconds.

# 

# ex: 60

#

#KeepAliveTimeout 60

KeepAliveTimeout 60

# Max clients (MaxClients)

# 

# Controls the maximum number of simultaneous clients that

# will be handled.  Defaults to 100.

# 

# ex: 100

#

#MaxClients 100

MaxClients 100

# Max request size (MaxRequestSize)

# 

# Controls the maximum size of HTTP requests and print files.

# Set to 0 to disable this feature (defaults to 0).

# 

# ex: 0

#

#MaxRequestSize 0

MaxRequestSize 0m

# Client timeout (Timeout)

# 

# The timeout (in seconds) before requests time out.  Default is 300 seconds.

# 

# ex: 300

#

#Timeout 300

Timeout 300

# Listen to (Port/Listen)

# 

# Ports/addresses that are listened to.  The default port 631 is reserved

# for the Internet Printing Protocol (IPP) and is what is used here.

# 

# You can have multiple Port/Listen lines to listen to more than one

# port or address, or to restrict access.

# 

# Note: Unfortunately, most web browsers don't support TLS or HTTP Upgrades

# for encryption.  If you want to support web-based encryption you will

# probably need to listen on port 443 (the "HTTPS" port...).

# 

# ex: 631, myhost:80, 1.2.3.4:631

#

#    Port 80

#    Port 631

#    Listen hostname

#    Listen hostname:80

#    Listen hostname:631

#    Listen 1.2.3.4

#    Listen 1.2.3.4:631

#

     Port 631

Listen *:localhost:631

Listen 192.168.0.200:631

# Log

# Access log (AccessLog)

# 

# The access log file; if this does not start with a leading /

# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot.  By default set to

# "/var/log/cups/access_log".

# 

# You can also use the special name syslog to send the output to the

# syslog file or daemon.

# 

# ex: /var/log/cups/access_log

#

#AccessLog /var/log/cups/access_log

AccessLog /var/log/cups/access_log

# Error log (ErrorLog)

# 

# The error log file; if this does not start with a leading /

# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot.  By default set to

# "/var/log/cups/error_log".

# 

# You can also use the special name syslog to send the output to the

# syslog file or daemon.

# 

# ex: /var/log/cups/error_log

#

#ErrorLog /var/log/cups/error_log

ErrorLog /var/log/cups/error_log

# Page log (PageLog)

# 

# The page log file; if this does not start with a leading /

# then it is assumed to be relative to ServerRoot.  By default set to

# "/var/log/cups/page_log".

# 

# You can also use the special name syslog to send the output to the

# syslog file or daemon.

# 

# ex: /var/log/cups/page_log

#

#PageLog /var/log/cups/page_log

PageLog /var/log/cups/page_log

# Max log size (MaxLogSize)

# 

# Controls the maximum size of each log file before they are

# rotated.  Defaults to 1048576 (1MB).  Set to 0 to disable log rotating.

# 

# ex: 1048576

#

#MaxLogSize 0

MaxLogSize 1m

# Log level (LogLevel)

# 

# Controls the number of messages logged to the ErrorLog

# file and can be one of the following:

# 

#     debug2:     Log everything.

#     debug:     Log almost everything.

#     info:      Log all requests and state changes.

#     warn:      Log errors and warnings.

#     error:     Log only errors.

#     none:      Log nothing.

# 

# ex: info

#

#LogLevel info

LogLevel info

# Jobs

# Preserve job history (PreserveJobHistory)

# 

# Whether or not to preserve the job history after a

# job is completed, canceled, or stopped.  Default is Yes.

# 

# ex: Yes

#

#PreserveJobHistory Yes

PreserveJobHistory On

# Preserve job files (PreserveJobFiles)

# 

# Whether or not to preserve the job files after a

# job is completed, canceled, or stopped.  Default is No.

# 

# ex: No

#

#PreserveJobFiles No

PreserveJobFiles Off

# Auto purge jobs (AutoPurgeJobs)

# 

# Automatically purge jobs when not needed for quotas.

# Default is No.

#

#AutoPurgeJobs No

AutoPurgeJobs No

# Max jobs (MaxJobs)

# 

# Maximum number of jobs to keep in memory (active and completed).

# Default is 0 (no limit).

#

#MaxJobs 0

MaxJobs 0

# Max jobs per printer (MaxJobsPerPrinter)

# 

# The MaxJobsPerPrinter directive controls the maximum number of active

# jobs that are allowed for each printer or class. Once a printer or class

# reaches the limit, new jobs will be rejected until one of the active jobs

# is completed, stopped, aborted, or canceled.

# 

# Setting the maximum to 0 disables this functionality.

# Default is 0 (no limit).

# 

#

#MaxJobsPerPrinter 0

MaxJobsPerPrinter 0

# Max jobs per user (MaxJobsPerUser)

# 

# The MaxJobsPerUser directive controls the maximum number of active

# jobs that are allowed for each user. Once a user reaches the limit, new

# jobs will be rejected until one of the active jobs is completed, stopped,

# aborted, or canceled.

# 

# Setting the maximum to 0 disables this functionality.

# Default is 0 (no limit).

# 

#

#MaxJobsPerUser 0

MaxJobsPerUser 0

# Filter

# User (User)

# 

# The user the server runs under.  Normally this

# must be lp, however you can configure things for another user

# as needed.

# 

# Note: the server must be run initially as root to support the

# default IPP port of 631.  It changes users whenever an external

# program is run...

# 

# ex: lp

#

#User lp

User lp

# Group (Group)

# 

# The group the server runs under.  Normally this

# must be sys, however you can configure things for another

# group as needed.

# 

# ex: sys

#

#Group sys

Group lp

# RIP cache (RIPCache)

# 

# The amount of memory that each RIP should use to cache

# bitmaps.  The value can be any real number followed by "k" for

# kilobytes, "m" for megabytes, "g" for gigabytes, or "t" for tiles

# (1 tile = 256x256 pixels).  Defaults to "8m" (8 megabytes).

# 

# ex: 8m

#

#RIPCache 8m

RIPCache 8m

# Filter limit (FilterLimit)

# 

# Sets the maximum cost of all job filters that can be run

# at the same time.  A limit of 0 means no limit.  A typical job may need

# a filter limit of at least 200; limits less than the minimum required

# by a job force a single job to be printed at any time.

# 

# The default limit is 0 (unlimited).

# 

# ex: 200

#

#FilterLimit 0

FilterLimit 0

# Directories

# Data directory (DataDir)

# 

# The root directory for the CUPS data files.

# By default /usr/share/cups.

# 

# ex: /usr/share/cups

#

#DataDir /usr/share/cups

DataDir /usr/share/cups

# Document directory (DocumentRoot)

# 

# The root directory for HTTP documents that are served.

# By default the compiled-in directory.

# 

# ex: /usr/share/cups/doc

#

#DocumentRoot /usr/share/cups/doc

DocumentRoot /usr/share/cups/docs

# Font path (FontPath)

# 

# The path to locate all font files (currently only for pstoraster).

# By default /usr/share/cups/fonts.

# 

# ex: /usr/share/cups/fonts

#

#FontPath /usr/share/cups/fonts

# Request directory (RequestRoot)

# 

# The directory where request files are stored.

# By default /var/spool/cups.

# 

# ex: /var/spool/cups

#

#RequestRoot /var/spool/cups

RequestRoot /var/spool/cups

# Server binaries (ServerBin)

# 

# The root directory for the scheduler executables.

# By default /usr/lib/cups or /usr/lib32/cups (IRIX 6.5).

# 

# ex: /usr/lib/cups

#

#ServerBin /usr/lib/cups

ServerBin /usr/lib/cups

# Server files (ServerRoot)

# 

# The root directory for the scheduler.

# By default /etc/cups.

# 

# ex: /etc/cups

#

#ServerRoot /etc/cups

ServerRoot /etc/cups

# Temporary files (TempDir)

# 

# The directory to put temporary files in. This directory must be

# writable by the user defined above!  Defaults to "/var/spool/cups/tmp" or

# the value of the TMPDIR environment variable.

# 

# ex: /var/spool/cups/tmp

#

#TempDir /var/spool/cups/tmp

TempDir /var/spool/cups/tmp

# Browsing

# Use browsing (Browsing)

# 

# Whether or not to listen to printer 

# information from other CUPS servers.  

# 

# 

# Enabled by default.

# 

# 

# Note: to enable the sending of browsing

# information from this CUPS server to the LAN,

# specify a valid BrowseAddress.

# 

# 

# ex: On

#

#Browsing On

Browsing On

# Browse protocols (BrowseProtocols)

# 

# Which protocols to use for browsing.  Can be

# any of the following separated by whitespace and/or commas:

# 

#     all  - Use all supported protocols.

#     cups - Use the CUPS browse protocol.

#     slp  - Use the SLPv2 protocol.

# 

# The default is cups.

# 

# Note: If you choose to use SLPv2, it is strongly recommended that

#       you have at least one SLP Directory Agent (DA) on your

#       network.  Otherwise, browse updates can take several seconds,

#       during which the scheduler will not response to client

#       requests.

#

#BrowseProtocols cups

BrowseProtocols CUPS 

# Browse port (BrowsePort)

# 

# The port used for UDP broadcasts.  By default this is

# the IPP port; if you change this you need to do it on all servers.

# Only one BrowsePort is recognized.

# 

# ex: 631

#

#BrowsePort 631

BrowsePort 631

# Browse interval (BrowseInterval)

# 

# The time between browsing updates in seconds.  Default

# is 30 seconds.

# 

# Note that browsing information is sent whenever a printer's state changes

# as well, so this represents the maximum time between updates.

# 

# Set this to 0 to disable outgoing broadcasts so your local printers are

# not advertised but you can still see printers on other hosts.

# 

# ex: 30

#

#BrowseInterval 30

BrowseInterval 30

# Browse timeout (BrowseTimeout)

# 

# The timeout (in seconds) for network printers - if we don't

# get an update within this time the printer will be removed

# from the printer list.  This number definitely should not be

# less the BrowseInterval value for obvious reasons.  Defaults

# to 300 seconds.

# 

# ex: 300

#

#BrowseTimeout 300

BrowseTimeout 300

# Browse addresses (BrowseAddress)

# 

# Specifies a broadcast address to be used.  By

# default browsing information is broadcast to all active interfaces.

# 

# Note: HP-UX 10.20 and earlier do not properly handle broadcast unless

# you have a Class A, B, C, or D netmask (i.e. no CIDR support).

# 

# ex: x.y.z.255, x.y.255.255

#

#BrowseAddress x.y.z.255

#BrowseAddress x.y.255.255

#BrowseAddress x.255.255.255

# Browse order (BrowseOrder)

# 

# Specifies the order of BrowseAllow/BrowseDeny comparisons.

# 

# ex: allow,deny

#

#BrowseOrder allow,deny

#BrowseOrder deny,allow

BrowseOrder allow,deny

# Implicit classes (ImplicitClasses)

# 

# Whether or not to use implicit classes.

# 

# Printer classes can be specified explicitly in the classes.conf

# file, implicitly based upon the printers available on the LAN, or

# both.

# 

# When ImplicitClasses is On, printers on the LAN with the same name

# (e.g. Acme-LaserPrint-1000) will be put into a class with the same

# name. This allows you to setup multiple redundant queues on a LAN

# without a lot of administrative difficulties.  If a user sends a

# job to Acme-LaserPrint-1000, the job will go to the first available

# queue.

# 

# Enabled by default.

#

#ImplicitClasses Off

ImplicitClasses On

# Use &quot;any&quot; classes (ImplicitAnyClasses)

# 

# Whether or not to create AnyPrinter implicit

# classes.

# 

# When ImplicitAnyClasses is On and a local queue of the same name

# exists, e.g. "printer", "printer@server1", "printer@server1", then

# an implicit class called "Anyprinter" is created instead.

# 

# When ImplicitAnyClasses is Off, implicit classes are not created

# when there is a local queue of the same name.

# 

# Disabled by default.

#

#ImplicitAnyCLasses Off

ImplicitAnyClasses Off

# Hide implicit members (HideImplicitMembers)

# 

# Whether or not to show the members of an

# implicit class.

# 

# When HideImplicitMembers is On, any remote printers that are

# part of an implicit class are hidden from the user, who will

# then only see a single queue even though many queues will be

# supporting the implicit class.

# 

# Enabled by default.

#

#HideImplicitMembers On

HideImplicitMembers Yes

# Use short names (BrowseShortNames)

# 

# Whether or not to use "short" names for remote printers

# when possible (e.g. "printer" instead of "printer@host").  Enabled by

# default.

# 

# ex: Yes

#

#BrowseShortNames Yes

BrowseShortNames Yes

LogLevel info

TempDir /var/spool/cups/tmp

Port 631

BrowseAddress @LOCAL

BrowseDeny All

BrowseAllow 192.168.0.*

BrowseAllow 127.0.0.1

BrowseAllow @LOCAL

BrowseOrder deny,allow

<Location />

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 192.168.0.*

Allow From 127.0.0.1

Allow From @LOCAL

</Location>

<Location /admin>

AuthType Basic

AuthClass System

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 192.168.0.*

Allow From 127.0.0.1

</Location>

# Unknown
```

ok i know this is a long post but im getting desprete. Then when i restart cups i get this

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd restart

 * Starting cupsd ...

cupsd: Child exited with status 99! 
```

----------

## wynn

 *CaptainNewbie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> E [15/Nov/2006:22:02:32 -0600] Bad Listen address *:localhost:631 at line 349.
> ```
> ...

 You should change

```
Listen *:localhost:631
```

to

```
Listen localhost:631
```

You could also check that the address 192.168.0.200 (on the line following "localhost") is the IP address of the box you are running cupsd on because it goes on to say

```
StartListening: Unable to bind socket for address c0a800c8:631 - Cannot assign requested address.
```

and c0a800c8 is 192.168.0.200.

----------

## CaptainNewbie

ok did the changes, and still no change.

here is what i have 

Gentoo server  192.168.0.1

computer1       192.168.0.10

computer2       192.168.0.30

printer             192.168.0.200

i must be doing something wrong. Im trying to access the printer from computer2 via the network. we had it all working before. we did a upgrade and im in a BIG learning curve ( Linux ) i have Gentoo on my puter and Winderz and Mepis. i can print from Winderz and Mepis but not Gentoo. Teach me PLEASEEEEE....lol i have been reading and reading and trying and trying some many different things im suprised i havent messed eveerything up. But at least im reading and trying!...lol

Thanks for ALL the help!

----------

## wynn

 *CaptainNewbie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> StartListening: Unable to bind socket for address c0a800c8:631 - Cannot assign requested address.
> ```
> ...

 If this is the address of your printer then cupsd should not be trying to listen to it, it can only listen to addresses that the computer it is running on has.

Try removing the line

```
Listen 192.168.0.200:631
```

from /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

----------

## CaptainNewbie

ok i musta missunderstood something somewhere. ok i commented it out and now i get

```

 tail /var/log/cups/error_log

E [16/Nov/2006:00:03:14 -0600] StartListening: Unable to bind socket for address 7f000001:631 - Address already in use.

I [16/Nov/2006:01:43:10 -0600] Listening to 0:631

I [16/Nov/2006:01:43:10 -0600] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [16/Nov/2006:01:43:10 -0600] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [16/Nov/2006:01:43:10 -0600] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [16/Nov/2006:01:43:10 -0600] Full reload is required.

I [16/Nov/2006:01:43:10 -0600] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 2741 PPDs...

I [16/Nov/2006:01:43:10 -0600] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [16/Nov/2006:01:43:10 -0600] Full reload complete.

E [16/Nov/2006:01:43:10 -0600] StartListening: Unable to bind socket for address 7f000001:631 - Address already in use.

```

```
# /etc/init.d/cupsd restart

 * Starting cupsd ...

cupsd: Child exited with status 98!  

```

lol ....well we might be getting somewhere the child error changed to 98 insted of 99

----------

## wynn

At a guess, the line "Port 631" and the line "Listen localhost:631" are in conflict: "Port 631" including listening to localhost.

Could you try commenting out the line "Listen localhost:631"?

If you have done this (and restarted cupsd: "killall -HUP cupsd" will do just fine, you don't need to do "/etc/init.d/cupsd restart") and you still get a similar error, could you run

```
netstat --listening --program --verbose --protocol=inet
```

 which will show you what program is listening to port 631.

The output here is

```
Active Internet connections (only servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address        Foreign Address State PID/Program name

tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*          LISTEN  8071/sshd

tcp        0      0 *:ipp                   *:*          LISTEN  7486/cupsd

tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*          LISTEN  7917/master

udp        0      0 *:bootpc                *:*                  5399/dhcpcd

udp        0      0 *:ipp                   *:*                  7486/cupsd

udp        0      0 192.168.0.100:ntp       *:*                  7807/ntpd

udp        0      0 192.168.1.37:ntp        *:*                  7807/ntpd

udp        0      0 lightfoot.etowers.n:ntp *:*                  7807/ntpd

udp        0      0 *:ntp                   *:*                  7807/ntpd
```

"ipp" is port 631 as you can verify by adding "--numeric" to the command line and running it again.

----------

## CaptainNewbie

ok i commented ou the localhost:631

and did what you suggested heres the output

```
netstat --listening --program --verbose --protocol=inet

Active Internet connections (only servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name

```

```
# netstat --listening --program --verbose --protocol=inet --numeric

Active Internet connections (only servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name

```

I belive i did it right? This is what i get trying ti install a printer in KDE

```
Unable to retrieve the printer list. Error message received from manager:

Connection to CUPS server failed. Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running. Error: connection refused.
```

```
# tail /var/log/cups/error_log

E [16/Nov/2006:01:45:24 -0600] StartListening: Unable to bind socket for address 7f000001:631 - Address already in use.

I [16/Nov/2006:02:00:34 -0600] Listening to 0:631

I [16/Nov/2006:02:00:34 -0600] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [16/Nov/2006:02:00:34 -0600] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [16/Nov/2006:02:00:34 -0600] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [16/Nov/2006:02:00:34 -0600] Full reload is required.

I [16/Nov/2006:02:00:34 -0600] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 2741 PPDs...

I [16/Nov/2006:02:00:34 -0600] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [16/Nov/2006:02:00:34 -0600] Full reload complete.

E [16/Nov/2006:02:00:34 -0600] StartListening: Unable to bind socket for address 00000000:631 - Address already in use.

```

----------

## wynn

Yes, thank you for running netstat. I'm astonished that it shows no listeners to IP ports though.

It looks as though cupsd is, by default, trying to listen to localhost:631 (and failing)

The last line

```
E [16/Nov/2006:02:00:34 -0600] StartListening: Unable to bind socket for address 00000000:631 - Address already in use.
```

I think must be the result of "Port 631" as the address "00000000" (also 0.0.0.0) means all addresses.

The KDE printer manager is failing because cupsd can't attach to 0:631.

"Off the wall": could you check that there isn't another cupsd running?

There is at least one other thread with this error, I'll try and find it. and google a bit too.

(Isn't it long past your bedtime or is your clock funny? 16/Nov/2006:02:00:34 -0600, it's 19:08 UTC here)

----------

## CaptainNewbie

How could i check to see if there is another cups running??

ok i logged into Mepis and ran your netstat

```
# netstat --listening --program --verbose --protocol=inet --numeric

Active Internet connections (only servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:515             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     3709/inetd

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3653          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     3629/hpiod

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:139             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     3734/smbd

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:20012           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     3709/inetd

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:783           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     3657/spamd.pid

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     3691/cupsd

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:1722          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     3632/python

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:445             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     3734/smbd

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:7741            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     3713/lisa

udp        0      0 192.168.0.30:137        0.0.0.0:*                          3732/nmbd

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:137             0.0.0.0:*                          3732/nmbd

udp        0      0 192.168.0.30:138        0.0.0.0:*                          3732/nmbd

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:138             0.0.0.0:*                          3732/nmbd

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:7741            0.0.0.0:*                          3713/lisa

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*                          3691/cupsd

raw        0      0 0.0.0.0:1               0.0.0.0:*               7          3713/lisa

```

I guess we are looking for something like this??

My battery is getting weak and i need to go get a new one...lol  , but what is time anyway another problem.....lol

----------

## wynn

Yes, this netstat output is what I expected. It looks prettier when the "--numeric" is left off   :Smile: 

I've found the other post Cups - Child error 99, the forum search couldn't find it but Google found it on the forum!

In this post, two posters come to the conclusion that the fault is in their networking *Wind_Sp00n wrote:*   

> I cant ping myself at all, which may be the cause of why I cant set up cupsd.
> 
> when I ping myself, I get
> 
> ```
> ...

 Could you try pinging localhost? Will your battery last that long?

----------

## CaptainNewbie

ok here ya go 

```
 ping localhost

PING localhost (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.032 ms

64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.033 ms

64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.032 ms

--- localhost ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 1999ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.032/0.032/0.033/0.004 ms

```

 O the battery will last its the one on the mother board. Ill get one tonigth when i go to town.

Thats what ive been doing reading the forum and googling . Trying almost anything. I gave up on KDE sound

but i gotta have the printer.

----------

## wynn

Another fine theory bites the dust!

Sorry, can't think of anything else.

I'll have a look at the CUPS forums and Google around a bit.

----------

## CaptainNewbie

LOL

im justa having a time here!

If i new what to google anymore i would ive been at this printer for 3 weeks now. 

To print i have to either log into Mepis or Winderz, YUCK!!!!

Thanks for All the help. Maybe you can find something i havent tried.

----------

## wynn

Working through the CUPS forums: first fruits â ypbind can decide to connect to port 631. But your netstat shows nothing at all   :Sad: 

----------

## CaptainNewbie

Should i emerge -C cups and reemerge it? Thats one thing i havent tried

Well that didnt change anything. Still back at teh begining   :Confused: 

----------

## wynn

 *CaptainNewbie wrote:*   

> Should i emerge -C cups and reemerge it? Thats one thing i havent tried

 Probably not quite yet.

One message said that during boot, any other process may grab hold of port 631 for a short time: in particular, ypbind and anything to do with sunrpc. Have you got NIS installed? I don't know how to check for sunrpc programs.

However, if this is the problem, from your netstat output they aren't there any more. In that case, port 631 should be free.

Could you try starting cupsd manually with /etc/init.d/cupsd start (or restart if it thinks it is still running)?

Perhaps I've misinterpreted your postings and you have already tried this.

One other way of checking whether port 631 is in use is to use

```
# lsof -i :631

COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME

cupsd   7486 root    2u  IPv4  11057       TCP *:ipp (LISTEN)

cupsd   7486 root    4u  IPv4  11062       UDP *:ipp
```

lsof is in sys-process/lsof.

Just to check, you have got only "Port 631" in your cupsd.conf, haven't you? No "Listen" directives?

One further thing to try, save your current cupsd.conf and try this basic, no frills one

```
LogLevel debug

# No 'Listen' directive !

Port 631

BrowseAddress @LOCAL

BrowseDeny All

BrowseAllow @LOCAL

BrowseOrder deny,allow

<Location />

  Order Deny,Allow

  Deny From All

  Allow From @LOCAL

</Location>

<Location /admin>

  AuthType Basic

  AuthClass System

  Order Deny,Allow

  Deny From All

  Allow From @LOCAL

</Location>
```

restarting cupsd when it is in place.

The only other thing I can think of, if all this fails, is to unmerge CUPS (it is 1.1.23-r8, isn't it?) and unmask cups-1.2.6 (append "net-print/cups" to /etc/portage/package.keywords) and emerge it.

----------

## CaptainNewbie

Making progress!!!

I have the printer installed but it wont print  :Confused: 

```
# netstat --listening --program --verbose --numeric --protocol=inet

Active Internet connections (only servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      14222/cupsd

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*                           14222/cupsd

```

```
# ping localhost

PING localhost (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.030 ms

64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.031 ms

64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.031 ms

--- localhost ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2017ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.030/0.030/0.031/0.006 ms

                               
```

```
# tail /var/log/cups/error_log

D [16/Nov/2006:03:28:08 -0600] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [16/Nov/2006:03:28:08 -0600] CloseClient: 7

D [16/Nov/2006:03:28:08 -0600] ReadClient: 9 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [16/Nov/2006:03:28:08 -0600] ProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=0

D [16/Nov/2006:03:28:08 -0600] ReadClient: 9 GET /printers/Lazer.ppd HTTP/1.1

D [16/Nov/2006:03:28:08 -0600] SendFile: 9 file=7

D [16/Nov/2006:03:28:08 -0600] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [16/Nov/2006:03:28:08 -0600] ReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [16/Nov/2006:03:28:08 -0600] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [16/Nov/2006:03:28:08 -0600] CloseClient: 7

```

 and this is what is on the kde printing area...

```
 Type: Local printer

          State: Ldle

        Location:

Description: ip://terry:631/printer/Lazer

Device: scoket://192.168.0.200:631

Model: Minolta magicolor 2430DL Foomatic/foo2zjs (recommened)

```

What next? Did i do something wrong?

----------

## wynn

Could you say (for the benefit of posterity   :Smile:  ) what you did to get it working?

Could you have a look at [SOLVED] KONICA MINOLTA magicolor 2430 DL / CUPS and see if it solves your problem too?

Note: the above post has a reference to Read Me: INSTALLATION INSTRUCTIONS for foo2zjs. At one point (in the FreeBSD instructions) it says you have to install ghostscript-gnu. NO! for CUPS on Gentoo you must have ghostscript-esp.

----------

## CaptainNewbie

ok got a problem, How do you unmask something?

```
# emerge -pv net-print/foo2zjs

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-print/foo2zjs" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-print/foo2zjs-20060607 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## wynn

 *CaptainNewbie wrote:*   

> ok got a problem, How do you unmask something?
> 
> ```
> # emerge -pv net-print/foo2zjs
> 
> ...

 The answer is in GF5: What are masked packages? in Frequently Asked Questions   :Smile: 

All you have to do is add the line "net-print/foo2zjs" to the end of /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## CaptainNewbie

Thankx

I'll go read it !

----------

## wynn

Psst! I've given away the answer in the following line!

If mods see something in a post that is in a FAQ they sometimes move the thread off somewhere else. I was just being cautious.

----------

## CaptainNewbie

ok got the foo2zjs and tried to configure the printer

in several different ways in Kde but to no avail.

then i did a reboot and and i have several docs

waiting to be printed. Its like its not sending or its

 not recieving the signal. Now this is getting way 

over my head. Ok i need more help PLEASE....

----------

## wynn

Can you post your cupsd.conf â without the comments and blank lines, please

```
grep -v '^#\|^$' /etc/cups/cupsd.conf > post.file
```

and then post "post.file".

Can you also change the line "LogLevel info" to "LogLevel debug" and restart cupsd

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd restart
```

and post the contents of /var/log/cups/error_log.

If you can just select the part from the time when you restarted cupsd, it will make it smaller and easier to read and post.

Could you also post

```
/etc/cups/printers.conf
```

----------

## CaptainNewbie

ok hope im understanding wright.

```
LogLevel debug

# No 'Listen' directive !

Port 631

BrowseAddress @LOCAL

BrowseDeny All

BrowseAllow @LOCAL

BrowseOrder deny,allow

<Location />

  Order Deny,Allow

  Deny From All

  Allow From @LOCAL

</Location>

<Location /admin>

  AuthType Basic

  AuthClass System

  Order Deny,Allow

  Deny From All

  Allow From @LOCAL

</Location>
```

```

 # grep -v '^#\|^$' /etc/cups/cupsd.conf > post.file

# /etc/init.d/cupsd restart

 * Stopping cupsd ...                                                              [ ok ]

 * Starting cupsd ...   

 # /etc/cups/printers.conf

bash: /etc/cups/printers.conf: Permission denied

 # tail /var/log/cups/error_log

D [17/Nov/2006:16:47:28 -0600] ProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=1

D [17/Nov/2006:16:47:28 -0600] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/Nov/2006:16:47:28 -0600] CloseClient: 9

D [17/Nov/2006:16:47:28 -0600] ReadClient: 7 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [17/Nov/2006:16:47:28 -0600] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/Nov/2006:16:47:28 -0600] CloseClient: 7

D [17/Nov/2006:16:47:28 -0600] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [17/Nov/2006:16:47:28 -0600] ReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [17/Nov/2006:16:47:28 -0600] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [17/Nov/2006:16:47:28 -0600] CloseClient: 7

```

```
Can you post your cupsd.conf â without the comments and blank lines, please

Code:

grep -v '^#\|^$' /etc/cups/cupsd.conf > post.file

and then post "post.file".
```

i dont really understand this one? i posted the cups.conf   but as far as the â  that thru me....

and the "grep -v '^#\|^$' /etc/cups/cupsd.conf > post.file" that went WAY over my little brain .....lol

Im assuming this is what you asked for " printers.conf.O " the file

```
# Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.1.23

# Written by cupsd on Thu Nov 16 16:57:05 2006

<Printer HPInkJet>

Info HP PSC 2500 hpijs

Location 

DeviceURI usb://hp/psc%202500%20series?serial=MY38PB13496V

State Idle

Accepting Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

</Printer>

<DefaultPrinter Lazer>

Info MINOLTA magicolor 2430 DL

Location 

DeviceURI http://192.168.0.200/ipp

State Stopped

StateMessage Print file was not accepted (client-error-document-format-not-supported)!

Accepting Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

</Printer>

```

----------

## wynn

Thanks for posting that: everything seems to be there except that you say you have posted "printers.conf.O" which I think is an old version. Could you post printers.conf, please?

There isn't enough information in the last bit of /var/log/cups/error_log to tell what's going on. I think it will have to be the whole log â but wait a moment, there's something else.

From the status message in the printers.conf.0 you posted, it appears that the type of file you are trying to print isn't acceptable. The only file format which can be processed by CUPS is PostScript. Can you say what type of file you are sending to be printed? Is it being sent directly (dragging and dropping on the printer icon? This is "WAY over my little brain" for me   :Smile:  ) or from an app?

The

```
grep -v '^#\|^$' /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
```

is supposed to strip the comments and blank lines from cupsd.conf. We won't need it any more.

----------

## CaptainNewbie

```
  GNU nano 1.3.12                 File: /etc/cups/printers.conf

# Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.1.23

# Written by cupsd on Thu Nov 16 16:59:15 2006

<Printer HPInkJet>

Info HP PSC 2500 hpijs

Location

DeviceURI usb://hp/psc%202500%20series?serial=MY38PB13496V

State Idle

Accepting Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

</Printer>

<DefaultPrinter Lazer>

Info MINOLTA magicolor 2430 DL

Location

DeviceURI http://192.168.0.200/ipp

State Stopped

StateMessage Rejecting Jobs

Accepting No

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

</Printer>

```

What i was tring to print ( if i remember right ) was just a web page..

here if what Kviewer has in it

```

Attribute

Values

job-id

6

job-more-info

http://Terry:631/jobs/6

job-uri

http://Terry:631/jobs/6

job-printer-up-time

Fri Nov 17 18:20:49 2006

printer-uri

ipp://localhost:631/printers/Lazer

job-originating-user-name

root

job-name

IPP Report for 192.168.0.200 - KDE Control Module

document-format

application/postscript

copies

1

multiple-document-handling

separate-documents-collated-copies

orientation-requested

0x3

job-priority

50

job-originating-host-name

localhost

job-id

6

job-state

0x3

job-media-sheets-completed

0

job-printer-uri

http://Terry:631/printers/Lazer

job-name

IPP Report for 192.168.0.200 - KDE Control Module

job-k-octets

65

time-at-creation

Thu Nov 16 16:56:45 2006

time-at-processing

Thu Nov 16 16:57:04 2006

time-at-completed

job-hold-until

no-hold

job-sheets

none

none

job-state-reasons

printer-stopped

```

i tried to move it to the hp inkjet and it gives me this 

```
Unable to perform action "Move to HPInkJet" on selected jobs. Error received from manager:

You don't have access to the requested resource.

```

I havent dragged and dropped anything. I normaling go to the file menu to select print ( view) then print and so on.

----------

## wynn

 *CaptainNewbie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> StateMessage Rejecting Jobs
> ```
> ...

 This message (for the Minolta) says that it has been set to reject jobs. You'll need to go into the printer manager and click on "Accepting Jobs" and, if necessary, "Start Printer". I don't know anything about the KDE printer manager so the names may not be the same.

 *CaptainNewbie wrote:*   

> What i was tring to print ( if i remember right ) was just a web page..

 That's fine, the browser will do the necessary conversion for CUPS.

 *CaptainNewbie wrote:*   

> i tried to move it to the hp inkjet and it gives me this 
> 
> ```
> Unable to perform action "Move to HPInkJet" on selected jobs. Error received from manager:
> 
> ...

 I don't know. You may need to be logged into the printer manager as administrator to do this.

 *CaptainNewbie wrote:*   

> I havent dragged and dropped anything. I normaling go to the file menu to select print ( view) then print and so on.

 That's fine.

See how the printer behaves when it is no longer rejecting jobs.

----------

## CaptainNewbie

ok i went in to Kde printing and there isisnt a place that i could accept the printing nor decline 

No place to start either.hummmm

I do remember now what i was trying to print though.

 A test page from the printer.

You say you dont use Kde? What Xserver do you use if any? and why not Kde?

just was wondering . Im about ready to change myself! If i can get my stuff to work in another X server. 

This is a pain . If i knew more about it it wouldnt be so bad i guess.

----------

## CaptainNewbie

I cant get the print manager to release " remove "  the pending 

documents. I siggned in as root and still no luck. i have 2 docs

 waiting to be printed. I cant seem to delete them ither. Its like 

its stuck. I rebooted and they stay there . Is there a way to stop

 them via command line?

----------

## paulj

How about bypassing the kde print manager, and going in to cups directly through a browser to http://localhost:631

It will be apparent how to restart the printer from there, and removal of the jobs is also trivial. It will ask you for username and password as you go in - give it root and your root password.

----------

## CaptainNewbie

ok i tried that and here is what i get. In a browzer.

```
Not Found

The requested resource was not found on this server. 

```

----------

## wynn

 *CaptainNewbie wrote:*   

> I cant get the print manager to release " remove "  the pending 
> 
> documents. I siggned in as root and still no luck. i have 2 docs
> 
>  waiting to be printed. I cant seem to delete them ither. Its like 
> ...

 On the command line, enter

```
lpq
```

this will show you the printer jobs queued for the Minolta. To remove a job, enter

```
lprm <job id>
```

where <job id> comes from the output of lpq.

For example

```
$ lpr /usr/share/doc/ghostscript-esp-8.15.3/examples/colorcir.ps

$ lpq

EpsonD88 is not ready

Rank    Owner   Job     File(s)                         Total Size

1st     wynn    33      colorcir.ps                     2048 bytes

$ lprm 33

$ lpq

EpsonD88 is not ready

no entries
```

The lines beginning with "$" are the commands typed in, the other lines are the response from the programs. "EpsonD88" is the default printer here.

----------

## wynn

 *CaptainNewbie wrote:*   

> ok i tried that and here is what i get. In a browzer.
> 
> ```
> Not Found
> 
> ...

 Check that cupsd is running.

On the command line

```
ps -C cupsd -F
```

should give you something like

```
UID        PID  PPID  C    SZ   RSS PSR STIME TTY          TIME CMD

root      7529     1  0  1400  2260   1 17:19 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/cupsd
```

----------

## CaptainNewbie

ok i got the 2 jobs stopped Thanks allot wynn !!!

Im so glad your sticking with me ....

any how heres the output

```
 ~ # lpq

Lazer is not ready

Rank    Owner   Job     File(s)                         Total Size

1st     root    6       IPP Report for 192.168.0.200 -  66560 bytes

2nd     wyldema 7       testprint.ps                    15360 bytes

 ~ # lprm 1st     root    6       IPP Report for 192.168.0.200 -  66560 byt es

lprm: Unable to lprm job(s)!

 ~ # ps -C cupsd -F

UID        PID  PPID  C    SZ   RSS PSR STIME TTY          TIME CMD

root      8639     1  0  1535  3044   0 Nov17 ?        00:00:03 /usr/sbin/cupsd

 ~ # lpq Lazer is not ready

Rank    Owner   Job     File(s)                         Total Size

1st     root    6       IPP Report for 192.168.0.200 -  66560 bytes

2nd     wyldema 7       testprint.ps                    15360 bytes

 ~ # lprm 6 

 ~ # lprm 7

~ # ps -C cupsd -F

UID        PID  PPID  C    SZ   RSS PSR STIME TTY          TIME CMD

root      8639     1  0  1535  3044   0 Nov17 ?        00:00:03 /usr/sbin/cupsd

 ~ # lpq

Lazer is not ready

no entries

```

ok i tried the http://localhost:631 and still get the same thing

"Not Found

The requested resource was not found on this server"

Im at square one. It seems hopeless but i know im not

the only one that has had this problem. I even unmereged 

kde and reemerged it just to see if that was the problem. 

No luck though.

Next???????

o btw

```
 ~ # ps -C cupsd -F

UID        PID  PPID  C    SZ   RSS PSR STIME TTY          TIME CMD

root     19095     1  0  1533  2976   0 06:42 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/cupsd
```

Still cant get to the http://localhost:631

----------

## CaptainNewbie

Anyone out there got any thing else i can try?

----------

## andm461c

Um, try connecting to http://127.0.0.1:631/ in your browser instead of "localhost:631"... 

I can't do the latter, but I can connect via the IP.

----------

